# USB-Stick auf NTFS oder FAT32 formatieren?



## Juicebag (19. Januar 2009)

Hiho. 
Ich habe mir einen 8 GB Stick geholt und wollte nun fragen, ob es besser ist diesen auf NTFS zu formatieren, um auch größere Dateien draufladen zu können oder es doch lieber bei FAT32, da man ja nur in diesem Format bestimmte Funktionen nutzen kann, soweit ich gehört habe (wobei ich jetzt aber auch nicht weiß, welche).


----------



## Birdy84 (19. Januar 2009)

Mit FAT32 hätte der Stick eine höhere Kompatibilität zu anderen Systemen (z.B. Win98/ ME, PS3), allerdings ist dann die max. Dateigröße auf <4GB beschränkt. Das kannst du also machen wie du magst, außerdem kann du das Dateisystem beliebig oft wieder ändern.


----------



## marcgloor (21. Januar 2009)

Ich sage wenn du sie für windows verwendest nimm NTFS geht auch schneller. Mit FAT32 gehts auch noch auf MAC^^


----------

